# How dofix I vibration on acceleration on 1990 pick up



## Daggerpan (Jan 26, 2009)

*How dofix I vibration on acceleration and stoping on 1990 pick up*

I have started having problems with my truck vibrating on acceleration. I found my trans. mounts under the truck were really loose. I tightned them thinking it would fix the vibration but I am getting no luck. I think it may be getting worse. My clutch fluid was almost gone so I filled hoping that would help but no. It shuters (vibrates) on stoping too but its not the engine, it feels like the dive line??? maybe...Please help.


----------

